# problemi con emerge

## demetrix

ciao a tutti

piccolo problema

ho fatto emerge gnome ad un certo punto mi da questo errore:

>>>emerging 1 of 94 sys-fs/udev-087-r1 to /

>>>checking ebuild checksums  :Wink: 

>>>checking auxfile chwcksums  :Wink: 

>>>checking miscfile checksums  :Wink: 

>>>checking udev-087.tar.bz2  :Wink: 

>>>Unpacking source...

>>>Unpacking udev-087.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/udev-087-r1/work

>>>Source unpacked

>>>Compiling source in /vat/tmp/portage/udev-087-r1/work-udev-087...

/usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

   GENHDR    udev_version.h

   CC            udev_device.o

make: i686-pc-linux-gnu-cc: Command not found

make: *** [udev_device.o] Error 127

!!!ERROR: sys-fs/udev-087-r1 failed

cosa può essere?Last edited by demetrix on Mon Jul 24, 2006 10:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## codadilupo

direi un gran problema con gcc  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## demetrix

ho reinstallato tutto gcc

la variabile chost="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

cosa può essere

----------

## Luca89

hai modificato la variabile chost di recente?

----------

## demetrix

no mai toccata

----------

## randomaze

 *demetrix wrote:*   

> /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar
> 
>    GENHDR    udev_version.h
> 
>    CC            udev_device.o
> ...

 

per essere esatti il comando dovrebbe essere i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc. Quello senza la 'g' non lo ho neanche io e non ho avuto problemi nell'emergere udev.

demetrix, era un errore di trascrizione oppure l'output era proprio quello?

----------

## demetrix

errore di trascrizione

mi sto massacrando per capire cosa può essere.

----------

## randomaze

 *demetrix wrote:*   

> errore di trascrizione
> 
> mi sto massacrando per capire cosa può essere.

 

cosa dice:

```
$ ls /usr/bin/*pc-linux-gnu*
```

(scritto cosí, con asterischi e roba varia...)

 :Question: 

----------

## demetrix

/usr/bin/i386-pc-linux-gnu-c++

/usr/bin/i386-pc-linux-gnu-g++

/usr/bin/i386-pc-linux-gnu-g++32

/usr/bin/i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

/usr/bin/i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc32

/usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-addr2line

/usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

/usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-as

/usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++-3.4.6

/usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++filt

/usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-cpp--3.4.6

/usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++-3.4.6

/usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77-3.4.6

/usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc--3.4.6

/usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gprof

/usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-ld

/usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm

/usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-objcopy

/usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

/usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-readelf

/usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-size

/usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-string

/usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

----------

## lavish

Cambia titolo al topic per favore, come hai capito, non c'entra nulla con gnome  :Wink: 

Ciao!

----------

## demetrix

nessuna soluzione

ho fatto di nuovo emerge gnome

e ora mi si blocca in scollkeeper-0.3.14-r2

make: all error 2

Error: app-text/scrollkeeper-0.3.14-r2 failed

cavolo

----------

## Scen

```

gcc-config -l

```

e

```

emerge --info

```

che ti dicono?

----------

## demetrix

allora l'errore che mi da per alcuni pacchetti sia se emergo gnome che kde è il seguente:

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for XML:. Parser... configure: error: XML:: Parser perl module id require for intltolol

che vuol dire

----------

## comio

 *demetrix wrote:*   

> allora l'errore che mi da per alcuni pacchetti sia se emergo gnome che kde è il seguente:
> 
> checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl
> 
> checking for XML:. Parser... configure: error: XML:: Parser perl module id require for intltolol
> ...

 

prova a fare

```

emerge --oneshot dev-perl/XML-Parser

```

magari fai anche un

```

perl-cleaner

```

ciao

----------

## demetrix

sembra che stia andando ma cosa era?

mancava xml/parser?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

forse nell'aggiornamento di quel componente di perl, a suo tempo,  non hai dato i comandi suggeriti a fine emerge per far prender atto a perl che qualcosa era cambiato. 

nel make.conf imposta a dovere le variabili relative a elog, così da non perderti alcun messaggio che emerge ti darà in futuro.

----------

## demetrix

ok grazie

----------

